
Show HN: YouTube browser extension. Watch and vote on videos synced with friends - chrisdengso
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youtube-party-playlist/koeemjjlmgnhkllifjjgnngfkkdbkahh
======
chrisdengso
It's also for firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-party...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-party-playlist/)

